# hypo and mack snow hypo



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

how can you tell by looking whether you have a normal hypo or a mack snow hypo? pics would help, thanks.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Adult or Baby?


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

adult for immediate reference but as i have eggs in the incubator that i could get confused with, then babies too.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Mack Snow - am sure you will find a heck of a lot of reference piccies on the net for them.

Mack Snow Hypo (adult)...










Not sure I have any baby piccies anywhere but I will have a dig about in a bit.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

ive got mack snows and hypos that have bred, the trouble im having is differentiating between mack snow hypo and normal hypo, ive looked at pics but any differences seem very subtle, im looking for someone to point out what those differences are.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

for example, other than having a lot more spots on it than my hypos, i cant see a difference, what (other than the genetic it carries) makes it a mack snow hypo rather than a normal hypo?


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> ive got mack snows and hypos that have bred, the trouble im having is differentiating between mack snow hypo and normal hypo, ive looked at pics but any differences seem very subtle, im looking for someone to point out what those differences are.


Adults can somtime be tricky to ID apart as a rule snow hypo's are more diluted in color this is't bullet proof though.Babys are easy.Normals & hypos hatch black & yellow.Snows & snow hypos hatch black & white.


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

Mack snow hypos will hatch black and white. The pic above is not a hypo, too many spotting out of the banded areas.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Found a slighty better adult piccy...

They tend to be a little "muddy" in colour where their hypo banding would be....


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> Found a slighty better adult piccy...
> 
> They tend to be a little "muddy" in colour where their hypo banding would be....


 
as said before this is not a hypo. hypos have spots resricted to the banding areas, if there are spots outside the banding areas they are not hypo.

here is a picture of a hypo TUG snow










please note how the spots are only in the banded areas.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

whats TUG ? is it a breeder / line?


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

The Urban Gecko they are a breeder in america/canada, not sure which, canada i think.

The Urban Gecko


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

kirsten said:


> The Urban Gecko they are a breeder in america/canada, not sure which, canada i think.
> 
> The Urban Gecko


thanks


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

kirsten said:


> as said before this is not a hypo. hypos have spots resricted to the banding areas, if there are spots outside the banding areas they are not hypo.


OK.

last year, a MS jungle was put with those 2 females... several of the resulting offspring were standard hypos.... so, where did the hypo gene come from for that to happen, given the male wasn't carrying it? If those aren't MS Hypos.... what exactly are they? It's very hard to find piccies of MS Hypos on the net. You'll find MS Super Hypos (MS Ghosts) but not many pics of the single dominant hypo gene with single dominant MS gene variants.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

forgottenEntity said:


> OK.
> 
> last year, a MS jungle was put with those 2 females... several of the resulting offspring were standard hypos.... so, where did the hypo gene come from for that to happen, given the male wasn't carrying it? If those aren't MS Hypos.... what exactly are they? It's very hard to find piccies of MS Hypos on the net. You'll find MS Super Hypos (MS Ghosts) but not many pics of the single dominant hypo gene with single dominant MS gene variants.


 
they will either be normals or mack snows.

as the mack snow is only one copy of the snow gene, so only 50% chance (again with only a 50% of passing it on, so unfortunately it doesn't look like they inherited either hypo or mack snow gene. however if you bred them yourself and know they were black and white when they hatched then they are mack snows, just very yellow ones.) of passing it on to the babies, and the hypos would ahve been one copy as they are not hypo

does that make sense? if not i'll try and explain again

the jungle patterning can cause reduced spotting which can look like hypo.


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

ern79 said:


> whats TUG ? is it a breeder / line?


TUG snow is a dominant.Mack snow is co-dom.

TUG snow(1C) X TUG snow = .

25%Normal.
50%TUG snow(1C).
25%TUG snow(2C).
----
----
Mack snow X Mack snow = .

25%Normal.
50%Mack snow.
25%Super snow.
----
----
However here's the spanner in the works.

I'm not sure of the percent age'ect.

BUT.

Mack snow(CO-DOMINANT) X TUG snow(DOMINANT) will result in super snow offspring.Aren't genetics fun:lol2:.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> TUG snow is a dominant.Mack snow is co-dom.
> 
> TUG snow(1C) X TUG snow = .
> 
> ...


whoa there gaz, he only wanted the definition of TUG as in are they a breeder etc. not the genetic play ground, lol:whistling2::2thumb:


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

forgottenEntity said:


> OK.
> 
> last year, a MS jungle was put with those 2 females...


Do you have a picture of the snow jungle.As it may have been a snow hypo jungle meny people forget about the hypo gene when there leo is jungle,stripd'etc there are a lot of hypo striped and hypo jungles out there in truth.


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

gazz said:


> Do you have a picture of the snow jungle.As it may have been a snow hypo jungle meny people forget about the hypo gene when there leo is jungle,stripd'etc there are a lot of hypo striped and hypo jungles out there in truth.


 
that ws something i'd never considered, would make a little sense i suppose, lack of spotting and a funky pattern together. lol


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

kirsten said:


> whoa there gaz, he only wanted the definition of TUG as in are they a breeder etc. not the genetic play ground, lol:whistling2::2thumb:


He wanted to learn leo genetics :lol2:.I'm sure he would have ask this question sooner or later now he knows :lol2::2thumb:.


----------



## forgottenEntity (Sep 7, 2008)

Hmmm...

My first attempt at offering a bit of help and I end up being told 2 of my geckos arent what they are... and that I have mistaken their babies for one morph when they infact must be another?

Out of the off spring, several were Mack Snow, we also had a couple of Hypos. Yes, they really were hypos, not normals.

However, as I am sure you aren't going to agree that this was the case, I will politely bow out at this point... sit back and smile. A quick search on the image section within google for "hypo mack snow" makes for some interesting pictures, several of which look frighteningly similar to my 2 female "not mack snow hypo" pics. Ho hum 




kirsten said:


> they will either be normals or mack snows.
> 
> as the mack snow is only one copy of the snow gene, so only 50% chance (again with only a 50% of passing it on, so unfortunately it doesn't look like they inherited either hypo or mack snow gene. however if you bred them yourself and know they were black and white when they hatched then they are mack snows, just very yellow ones.) of passing it on to the babies, and the hypos would ahve been one copy as they are not hypo
> 
> ...


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

forgottenEntity said:


> Hmmm...
> 
> My first attempt at offering a bit of help and I end up being told 2 of my geckos arent what they are... and that I have mistaken their babies for one morph when they infact must be another?
> 
> ...


Do you have a picture of the snow jungle that sired the offspring.


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

gazz said:


> He wanted to learn leo genetics :lol2:.I'm sure he would have ask this question sooner or later now he knows :lol2::2thumb:.


quite right, im a curious fellow:lol2:


----------

